# codes for anxiety



## alices (Jun 19, 2012)

How would you code for palpitations and syncope 2nd to anxiety?..thanks alice


----------



## salCCS (Jun 19, 2012)

*Anxiety*

The Physician is stating the symtoms are do to the anxiety so 300.00 Would be the code.

hope this helps

Sal Valdepena, CCS, CEDC


----------



## alices (Jun 19, 2012)

*re-anxiety*

thank you it does..alice


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2012)

the 300 code is under the mental diseases and disorders classification, I would check with the doctor first.  However a symptom can be coded under 799.x for signs and symptom involving emotion state.


----------

